# Операции и лечение позвоночника  в Европе



## Helen68 (4 Апр 2017)

Уважаемые форумчане, кто владеет информацией о лечении позвоночника в Польше или других странах Европы. Может быть кто-то лечился там сам и может посоветовать клинику или врача


----------



## Светасвета (28 Янв 2018)

Знаю, что может уже неактуально, но живу последние 3 года в Польше и проходила здесь лечение, в том числе 2 операции.


----------



## Helen68 (30 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте, и как вам, довольны ли результатом?


----------



## Светасвета (30 Янв 2018)

Helen68 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, и как вам, довольны ли результатом?



Здравствуйте! К сожалению, пока результатов нет. У меня сейчас 3 недели после удаления грыжи эндоскопом. Боль в ноге так и не прошла. Пока улучшений нет. В целом подход к лечению грыж здесь такой же. Сначала долгое время физиотерапия, не помогает- предлагают операцию. Но у меня здесь доверия к врачам больше) совсем не беспокоилась, что что-то могут не так сделать. Но вот то, что результата нет, это уже другой вопрос...


----------



## Helen68 (30 Янв 2018)

у меня после трех операций нет


----------



## Светасвета (30 Янв 2018)

@Helen68, ого( а какие операции вы делали? Как называются?


----------



## Helen68 (31 Янв 2018)

обычные микродискетомии, потом сразу рецидивы, не смотря на то, что выполняла все что требовалось. ну и плюс спайки. теперь все это снова давит на корешок, и постоянная боль в ноге, куча препаратов, ничего не помогло. сейчас уже и не ищу ничего, уже не верю просто не во что.


----------



## Светасвета (31 Янв 2018)

@Helen68, ужас какой( как я вас понимаю... сама боюсь такого... но на 3ю операцию в ближайшее время уже не пойду, тоже уже не верю, что после будет лучше. Самое ужасное, что мне только 25 лет, а уже столько ограничений в жизни. Ну что поделать, будем верить, что все наладиться!!!


----------



## Helen68 (31 Янв 2018)

Ограничения не навсегда. Наоборот лучше, что еще молодая, метаболизм лучше. Нужно с мышцами работать, может найти того, кто в этом понимает, настроиться на хорошее.


----------



## Kamilla (24 Авг 2018)

Моему папе удаляли межпозвоночную грыжу в Израиле. Операцию делали эндоскопическим методом, поэтому на третий день уже выписали. Сейчас у него все хорошо, болей нет совсем. Лечился у доктора Нисим Охана. А еще понравилось, что практически не ощущался языковой барьер, много мед персонала говорит на русском, папа чувствовал себя комфортно, если нужна была помощь, когда находишься в другой стране это важно.


----------



## Helen68 (24 Авг 2018)

Хорошо, что все так! Спасибо что поделились.


----------



## Юля Денисова (22 Окт 2018)

тоже много слышала хороших отзывов про израиль


----------

